# "Daily Show's" John Stewart Rips Tucker on CrossFi



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Possibly the funniest 13 minutes in the last three years of Television!

http://www.ifilm.com/ifilmdetail/2652831

It was a good weekend for TV overall...between John Stewart reaming Tucker Carlson, and Ashlee Simpson getting busted doing her best Milli Vanilli impression on SNL, I might start watching more...eh...nah...I'll just keep it on ESPNews and OLN.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

It's sad that this is the last media we are left with, and our only crusader is a comedy show host :eyeroll:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Exactly the point that Stewart was trying to make in his brief time on CrossFire.


----------

